# Bank of england base rate



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Hi, where is it best to look for the current bank of england base rate that is up to date? i think i saw it was 0.5% is that right?


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

DaveDesign said:


> Hi, where is it best to look for the current bank of england base rate that is up to date? i think i saw it was 0.5% is that right?


It's been 0.5% since March 2009.....


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

NickP said:


> It's been 0.5% since March 2009.....


 :lol:never would have known, it's only from looking at mortgages that has led me to it!

thanks for the replies..

Dave


----------

